# Marklin gauge 1 Metal wheels



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Can anyone provide a source for these (original or 3rd party compatible?). I have a lot of metal wheels but few come close to fitting any of my Marklin gauge 1 rolling stock....

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Did you try Walthers directly?

When I was in Marklin HO, both the dealers I used still had some Gauge I. (Both stopped carrying stock, though.) Helmut's Hobby in VA, and Modellbahn Ott in PA.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
I have three questions for you.
1) Are we talking old tinplate era Marklin (1920's) or more recent (1970's) or current?
2) WHY do you need wheels? Are the old ones worn out?
3) What diameter, axle length and diameter etc?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

If you have internet may I suggest that you look into E Bay Deutschland then Spur 1 and you will be able to locate these faitly easely.


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Simon, 

Easy? Very funny. Easy would be: 
Sam, you can order Marklin wheels here: http://www.here.in.the.us.com or go to this link for the equivalent wheel: 'the notmade variety' that you can order at this link: http://good.luck.com....

Now that would be easy....

Sam


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I want to find a couple wheelsets myself. The early gauge (1960/70's vintage) had plastic wheels. The high side gondola I just got at a show has plastic wheelsets.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Sam,
Could you please answer my questions, if you want to!
Cheers,
David


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam, give this dealer a try: [email protected]

As an authorized repair shop, he should be able to get what you need. As mentioned above, give him as many particulars as you can.

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry G,
Thanks, will do but sounds like one of the dealers mentioned who no longer stocks gauge 1....lots of them apparently... I contacted a few premier Marklin dealers but ."we don't sell no stinkin' wheels..." has been the usual sort of reply...........

David,
I'll have to go measure..and like Mike above have some old plastic cars.....but again, silly rabbit, I thought someone would simply say, the part number is 'URF...ed', order at 'Idontsellnostinkingwheels.com'

Sam


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Sam, unfortuntaly, Folks with gauge 1 Marklin must be in the super minority here in the states and on this site. Most all the videos on youtube of Marklin gauge 1 is from Europe. You might try emailing a couple of the larger European dealers where it seems gauge 1 is more popular. There is nothing wrong with the plastic wheels on my older rolling stock, just rather have metal ones. One old school dealer in the states I would suggest, I am gonna check with them to, is Ormandy's over in Medina OH. Mike


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to try this particular Maerklin dealer--he's been at it a long time and will certainly know what your options are:

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/index.asp

Keith


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Keith.  I emailed them...no real hurry as I suspect based on their web site regarding response. So far, zero positive response from any Marklin dealer....I have to say I'm very surprised that there are few answers to this question. I suppose, as David was perhaps alluding to, I may have to make or alter existing wheels to work.

Sam


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Sam,

I hope that Walter is able to help you out--he's always been able to help me both with LGB and MLGB more recently. You might want to call the toll free number and talk to him:
*1-866-799-6098*


Keith


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam, have you thought of contacting customer service at the factory directly? I have found this to be effective numerous times when searching out obscure items or information, both at work and for modelling.

You might mention the lack of positive response from listed dealers and that is why you are contacting the factory direct. 

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry,
Sure, good thought and I checked it off as well. I suppose I could make them aware of their dealer shortcomings but they are more likely to be happy they have any dealers selling 'spur 1' in the first place...

I think I'll take David's advice and start measuring these little jewels...Maybe I can get Bill Allen to make me some in his spare time and sell them at Marklin prices to all the customers who apparently don't need any......ever................except Mike T. and I of course.....for our five beer cars with plastic wheels....

Sam


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam, try this one: trainwheels.com

This is Gary Raymond. Be prepared to measure your Maerklin wheels to compare to his dimensions.

Larry


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried Roger Hartmann yet? He owns a big Marklin shop in New Hampshire with plenty of G1 http://www.hartmannrr.com/


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks...I'll give Roger a call.

I sent my wheel specs to Gary Raymond...I've heard nothing from him since....

Sam


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam--how did you ever make out on this quest?

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry,

I have nothing. I sent what dimensions I have to Gary Raymond but apparently I have not sent him all the dimensions he needs...not sure. I've given up and will live with what I have....

Sam


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

You may just have to make them yourself in 3D, then send it to one of on-line places like Shapeways who will print in several kinds of metal.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam--have you checked with slatersplastikard.com? They are UK, and make excellent wheels.

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Mike/Larry,

Yes, no one seems to know about Marklin wheels here in the US. Please send me dimensions of these strange and crazy objects called 1/32 Marklin wheels. So, I have to take pictures for the UK guys and Gary Raymond wants me to send a pair to him.......Apparently, as other items in the scale, simply not enough demand for any manufacture to bother.....

Sam


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam--My only Maerklin stock is a #09633 Nur 4-wheel coach. I measured the 8-spoke wheels to be 1.190" and the steel tire 0.250" thick. In 3/8' scale (is that what the car is?), it measures 3'-2".

Slater's has a #S910 wheelset that seems a match. Are the wheels you want to swap out the same dimensions as mine? I would think they would have something in their range of scales and designs that would make a suitable fit for you.

Also, sending a wheelset to either Maerkin or Gary Raymond could really be the way to get a match, since they both have such a range of wheels available. Keep in mind, though, that the Raymond wheels are solid disc steel, not spoked. I bet Slater's has a 
match for you.

This quest has me intrigued, so you have to keep pursuing this!

Larry


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Typo in last post--should read "send a wheelset to Slater's", not Maerklin.

You are not allowed to quit looking.

Larry


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Larry,

Thanks for your persistence as mine has waned...the quest has proved to be significantly more difficult than it should be. It is unfortunate that this search has been an issue at all...perhaps another example of the state of gaue 1 as a whole.... I have pinged the Slater folks again and perhaps they will provide what I am looking for. If not, life goes on.....

Sam


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Sam
Marklin Gauge 1 has never had any real after sales support for 20 years or more. Parts like wheels, sprung buffers, and screw couplings have always been hard to get. Many of the parts were actually made by Hubner and you could buy them directly. Unfortunately, they are no longer in business.

Check with Reynaulds ==> https://www.reynaulds.com/index.aspx

Reynauld's Euro Imports, Inc.
122 North Main Street
Elburn, Illinois 60119 USA
1-630-365-6340


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sam, I have just measured a Maerklin wheel set from 4 wheel van of 19802 [plastic wheels]

Diameter over tread 31mm, axle ends 3.17mm dia , length 3.5mm.

Identical to Tenmille wheels from UK.. which have metal treads on plastic centres.

They have a large range of sizes in spoked and plain/disc styles. and website etc..


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks Gordon!

Sam


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Geting these wheels from E bay Germany (Deutschland) is a sinch especially if yo have a paypal account. And there is always Märklin wheels offered at just about any time. The problem is speaking in German but that can easely be solved if you have a dictionary or a budy who does. You see there is a very large following in gauge one in Germany, mostly electric, as big as the British one, I wish we did in France, ours isn't even as big as the Swiss one...
Their wheels are about 36 scale inches in diameter. and have relmativly short axles 3mm in diameter. Slaters wheels woble.


----------

